
Show HN: The fastest JSON-schema validator Ajv now supports version 5 keywords - epoberezkin
https://github.com/epoberezkin/ajv
======
epoberezkin
Supported keywords: switch, constant, contains, patternGroups,
formatMaximum/formatMinimum and exclusiveFormatMaximum/exclusiveFormatMinimum.

It also supports creating custom validation keywords.

